# Seem to have a bit of diarrhea since starting bulk



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a rough diet plan, anything in here be causing it? Pretty annoying. Only been on diet a week but haven't managed to put weight on but didn't lose any either.

Breakfast - 4 sachets Oats, semi skinned milk. Double protein shake. 700 calories

Meal 2 - 4 whole scrambled eggs with cheese, 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 tbsp olive oil. half tin tinned tomato 950 calories.

Pre WO Meal 3 - 350g chicken, 100g pasta. 800 Calories.

Meal 4 PWO - Double scooper whey protein, 200 calories

Meal 5 - 2 pork steaks with veg 700 cals

Meal 6 - 400g frozen fish with veg and tbsp olive oil 400cals

Meal 7 - 400g pink salmon tinned. 600 cals


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

no carbs pw?

looks ok to me id recomend some digestive enzimes or some pro biotics?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the one i use when im sick or had the shyts is Acidophilus Extra 10 (extra 10billion) needs keeping in the fridge as its a live bacteria so cant take with hot drink as kills them


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers will look them up. Should add snack on fruit too during day but not much, depends on what fruit is in the house. Will add carbs post workout.

Supps are CLA tabs. green tea extract, fish oil caps.

Getting a bit of a sore ass, very annoying!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Make sure veg bread and pasta is fibouros (sp) but i think it may be the amount of protein your eating, i meen the protein between fish and chicken is usually similar (almost 25g of pro per 100g of product) so to be eating the likes of 350g in one meal and 400g of fish in 2 otheres thats like 300g worth of protein or near enough just alone lol i eat between 250-300g of pro a day and i get some gas which high pro diets can cause.. You must be taking in an excess of 400-600g of pro a day?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

take diarealite (or however the fish you spell it)

as it replenishes salts etc lost in your body


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Make sure veg bread and pasta is fibouros (sp) but i think it may be the amount of protein your eating, i meen the protein between fish and chicken is usually similar (almost 25g of pro per 100g of product) so to be eating the likes of 350g in one meal and 400g of fish in 2 otheres thats like 300g worth of protein or near enough just alone lol i eat between 250-300g of pro a day and i get some gas which high pro diets can cause.. You must be taking in an excess of 400-600g of pro a day?


I ave no idea how much protein I have. I don't count macros, just get a rough idea of the calories I am eating and keep carbs early or around workout. I figured as long as it's healthy you can eat as much as you want.

Will look up diarealite too cheers.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why so much MEAT

400g salmon

is 80 g protein in one meal .. are you seriously eating no wonder you ****ting your self


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I have no idea what else to eat. 1st ever time on a bulking diet. I'd happily get rid of the frozen fish if know something to replace it with coz hardly any calories in them anyway.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

What do I replace the meat with then if I am having low carbs? I've had a look at the sticky and the good fats it lists I am already having. I can have more olive oil if needed but already feels like having a lot of that.

What's the point in criticising me and then not helping? It's clear I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya mate,

It is not unusual when starting to ingest an absolute stack of protein that you get a dodgy belly. As you become more accustomed to it your stomach will settle down. How much do you weigh? You could or should I say are as Sizar suggests consuming much more protein than necessary so dial it down a little. Maybe change the salmon to 200gms of sardines or mackrel on wholemeal toast (or even ditch meal 7), try single scoops in the protein shake for a couple of days.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I weigh 190lb. I probably could at least half meal 7 that makes it roughly 4000 calories for the day. I seem a bit better today. Only been 3 times and it's been more solid.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Think yourself lucky mate, I got diarrhoea and sickness 48 hours away from stage last week, and competed whilst still ill.

And why is diarrhoea so difficult to smell, I mean spell!!


----------

